# New Cat on the Scene



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi everyone!!!!!! My name is Kitty







(no my parents were not hippies lol) anways I have had IBS now for a few years and I found this site about an hour ago and it looks like a good place to ask questions and find support from people who genuinly care (or at least i hope since i know no one that has ibs) Oh i'm 20 by the way and from New Orleans I hope to get to know some people here that may understand this illness nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

hi one more thing i just thought of my friend gets money from vocational rehab it's the government (i think) to go to college they give him money b/c he has ADD and anxiety I was just wondering if IBS was considered since anxiety is and just wondering if this is all true if anyone knows of this please let me know?


----------



## Jessaleigh (Jun 25, 2001)

Welcome to the BB!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

welcome to the board







)


----------

